# Rapido 7090 - bathroom door lock



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Out of curiosity has anyone else had a lock go on the bathroom door?

Ours is a May 2008 model and we have checked with Rapido (France initially but got told we had to go through the local dealer) and asked Wokingham for cost of a replacement LOCK - HANDLES ETC., ARE ALL OK.

Cost £200 - you cannot order a lock alone... how flipping stupid, after all you have to fit each bit separately

We have been unable to find a replacement here, having tried to repair it, it is the spring that works the handle that has gone..... and our local DIY Manager spent 2 hours trying to repair it..... and it is a riveted lock not the usual sort. Exeter Locksmith's have been unable to help.

I have sent a message via Skype to John who has the same model and lives in France to see if he can find out if it is possible to get just the lock in France and the cost.

Wondering if anyone else has had problems with theirs, no doubt it will be all the 7000 and 9000 series.... We have never had a lock go on either a mh or in the house before....

Carol


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Out of curiosity has anyone else had a lock go on the bathroom door?


Can't help you carol but often wondered why you need one?

Rapido owners shy or can't you sing loud enough? :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

There was someone on here not that long ago with I think the same problem, from memory it was one of our Irish contingent, I'm pretty sure they managed to resolve the problem very cheaply. I'll have a search and see if I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Duck tape is a wonderful thing.  

tony


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Found it http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80250-poll.html
Search facility is not that user friendly is it?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Swipe me vitals gov'ner !!!

At THAT price I would be looking at modifying/converting the lock to a more sensibly priced item !! (or simply not bothering with a lock at all, after all how many of you are there in this vehicle at one time??)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd I'm sure the OP will clarify but I think the main problem here is that the handle falls open and allows the door to swing around, not simply a matter of not being able to "lock" the door.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> There was someone on here not that long ago with I think the same problem, from memory it was one of our Irish contingent, I'm pretty sure they managed to resolve the problem very cheaply. I'll have a search and see if I can point you in the right direction.


. John. Thank you I have PMd Jean-Luc

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As an update as I have been contacted by PM from yet another person with a faulty lock.

Jean-Luc very kindly offered to take my lock into his locksmith and see if he could repair it.

We knew the problem with ours, as it had been dismantled by the GM at the small local diy store. It was a broken spring. There are two inside, this was the largest one.

We duly sent our lock and Colin kindly did his bit and posted it back to us. Duncan has now replaced it in the Rapido and we have a lock.

The cost from Rapido - £200 + postage of courst and possible VAT, I didn't ask that....

The cost with postage etc., was £23.... (that's both ways and the locksmith).

So I would suggest to anyone else that if they can find a good local locksmith that is the way to go, we unfortunately couldn't we did try, and after 3 weeks they returned it to us saying they couldn't do anything....

Otherwise perhaps it is again relying on the goodness of Jean-Luc if he is at home and not away travelling.

I and Colin (Jean-Luc) are certain there will be many more in the future. Bit like my water-tank problem.

Carol


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> Mrplodd I'm sure the OP will clarify but I think the main problem here is that the handle falls open and allows the door to swing around, not simply a matter of not being able to "lock" the door.


WD40 works!!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

No the spring in the actual lock was broken and as you say the door wouldn't stay closed. Rapido will only supply lock plus handles (we have never used the lock itself anyway as there is only the two of us). £200 might be ok if you got good handles and lock but they are relatively cheap and nasty anyway. 

Carol


----------

